# 'Click clack' gecko HELP



## G3ck0 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have recently setup one of these container as a click clack for a nephrurus pilbrensis hatchling and am seeking advice on heating and temp.
I have made a hole on the cool side on the lid almost half and have covered it with mesh. 
Just wondering if I can put a heat mat inside to heat it if that is alright it will only be a 5w heat mat. 14x15 , is that going to be enough heat ?would it be alright on the inside of the container?I will get a reptile one one with a thermostat in it .
also would that be able to hold the temp
hold long could one pilbrensis stay in there for
40(w) x 28(d) x 19(h) cm

http://www.kmart.com.au/wcsstore/Kmart/images/catalog/39896483-z.jpg


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 28, 2013)

Always have the heat mat/cord on the outside.
Aim to have the hot end surface temp of the sand inside the tub 31-32 and the cool end mid 20s.


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 28, 2013)

Would that enclosure be alright and will the heat mat be alright on the outside and would a 5 w heat mat get it up to 31-32


----------



## Thyla (Apr 29, 2013)

I use 20L click clacks to house my adult levis levis. They seem fine in that sized enclosure. The 15L your talking about is a little smaller, so it should be fine until sub-adult size, then maybe consider giving it an upgrade. 

It's recommended to have the heat mat on the outside like GeckoJosh said. That being said, I have all mine on the inside because I use a rack without flat bottom surfaces and I haven't had a problem in four years.
That sized heat mat is small, however if should be able to heat 1cm of sand to those temperatures.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 29, 2013)

G3ck0 said:


> Would that enclosure be alright and will the heat mat be alright on the outside and would a 5 w heat mat get it up to 31-32



Yes that enclosure size is fine, I keep juvenile Nephs in 7lt sistemas (about 20x35cm floor area).
I haven't used 5watt heat mats but I suspect that they should be enough, once it is set up your temperature probe gauge will let you know if it is warm enough (if you dont have a temp probe gauge then you need to get one!).


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 29, 2013)

Do u think I should go for the 7w but it won't fit so I would have to put it on the outside I could half it so it heats two couldn't I? Or should I go heat cord


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 29, 2013)

Just put it under the tub.


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 29, 2013)

So should I get a 5w or 7w would a 7w melt it


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 29, 2013)

Use a thermostat. 
Worry about the size of the mat, not the wattage.


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 29, 2013)

Do I still have to get a thermostat if it is a reptile one one with a thermostat built in


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 29, 2013)

Not if it has one inbuilt.


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 29, 2013)

Do u happen to know what temp it cuts out at as I just picked up a 5 w on sale for $8


----------



## Thyla (Apr 29, 2013)

you should really be using a thermostat with the heat mat. Then you will not have to worry about having the temperature too high or melting anything (be it plastic or your gecko). It's too risky without a thermostat...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 29, 2013)

G3ck0 said:


> Do u happen to know what temp it cuts out at as I just picked up a 5 w on sale for $8



The thermostat setting should be adjustable.
Do you have a picture or details of the one you have?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 29, 2013)

You can get cheap thermostats of Ebay for as little as $10, while I wouldnt risk using them on a high watt heat source I think they would be fine with a 8 watt heat mat, even if thermostat failed there is no way an 8 watt would get to dangerous temps (unless it malfunctioned at the same time).
I also strongly recommend getting a probe thermometer, no one here can accurately tell you what temps you will be getting from your heat mat as there are far too many variables.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 2 reptile one heat mats, 15x28cm (i think these are 7w). I have recorded temps of over 45c, strongly recommend a thermostat.


Rick


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 30, 2013)

Have installed my heat mat and got a probe thermometer should I be measuring the temp with the probe on the sand or in the air


----------



## Thyla (Apr 30, 2013)

G3ck0 said:


> Have installed my heat mat and got a probe thermometer should I be measuring the temp with the probe on the sand or in the air



sand


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well ten yea I will have to get a thermostat cause it is reading 38


----------



## G3ck0 (Apr 30, 2013)

Any Recommendations on thermostats


----------

